# Puppets.



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

I found this link for Halloween type puppets. They could go along nicely with a costume.
http://tudorshoppe.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=FPUP


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

they are so cute. thanks.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love the mini raven.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

that would be a great source for costume props if you've got a kid into Harry Potter... lotsa different familiars they can carry around


----------

